# Looking for a show name for my Pony.



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am trying to think of a show name for my 50" Pony Delilah. She can be a real pain in the butt when she wants to be but is normally an angel. She isn't registered, I just want a fancier show name for her.

Here are a couple pictures:


----------



## Pawsnfur (Sep 28, 2011)

How about "Eclipse's Hey There Delilah ". Or put whatever your real or stable name is in place of Eclipse.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

As a joking show name, A pain in my rear.

"so and so is riding A pain in my rear!" lol.

Hmm, as an actual show name, how about Eclipse's golden surprise?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

How cute!

Romancing Delilah
Delilah's Serenade
Delilah At Daybreak
Missing Delilah
De-lie You Told
Lilacs For Delilah.


A buch of random names popping in a girl's mind at 10 pm....


----------

